# Do GE T12 Ecolux bulbs work (good) for growing?



## outdoorsman101 (Feb 9, 2010)

hxxp://www.servicelighting.com/catalog_product.cfm?prod=GL12224

looking to grow about 4 autos with two of these bulbs in some nicely mixed soil.

are these bulbs alright? thanks in advance.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

Work great for clones that don't need much light, but way too weak to actually 'grow' with,

DD


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 13, 2010)

outdoorsman101 said:
			
		

> hxxp://www.servicelighting.com/catalog_product.cfm?prod=GL12224
> 
> looking to grow about 4 autos with two of these bulbs in some nicely mixed soil.
> 
> are these bulbs alright? thanks in advance.



I have moms and clones under 4 4ft T8 bulbs (common flouro tubes found all over) 2 dual bulb shop lights were $10 each and bulbs with 3200 lumens in a 2 pack were $4..


----------

